# Ball mason jars!!!



## Jbugby (Apr 6, 2015)

This is part of my find while remodeling!!!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 7, 2015)

I have more but could only get two pics to upload.....not a bad find for free!!!


----------



## Jayarep (Jun 22, 2015)

Great finds!!!


----------



## iwade4fish (Jul 9, 2015)

Kick Butt!! I'm still digging out some old ones, without lids, on my friends farm. Those look great, will make a great display!


----------

